

Naval Ravikant: Hack Your Funding Process - iamelgringo
http://hackersandfounders.tv/T7F/naval-ravikant-hack-your-funding/

======
aditya
(Hi! Jonathan - thanks for doing this, this stuff is pure gold.)

Continuous Fundraising is a pretty radical idea. Basically, you never close
your seed round since you're doing a note and the terms are fairly standard,
so you just keep getting small checks from a large number of angels. Less
pressure and hassle. Big win for entrepreneurs. As Naval says, you raise
50k/month for 6-12 months and you're all set.

~~~
iamelgringo
(Thanks, Dude. I really need to get back and hang with the H&F NYC crew again.
Does the weather still suck?)

re: Continuous Fund raising.

It is a pretty radical idea, and I really like it. It takes a bit of the
pressure off the "One big round" model, and moves the focus to "Always be
pitching" mode, which I think is probably healthier, and more productive for
startups.

The only caveat I've heard of is when the startup runs out of money and is
struggling. At that point, not having a lead investor who is keeping tabs on
the company and who is willing to go the extra mile to raise additional
capital for the company is going to be detrimental.

------
patio11
This dovetails with a lot of what PG went over in High Resolution Fundraising.
<http://www.paulgraham.com/hiresfund.html>

If you learn well through video, this is very worth the hour of your time.

~~~
mtran
Thanks a bunch for posting this! I can't get the H&F video to load but will
read PG's article right now!

~~~
kfarr
Hey, sorry to hear of the video difficulties. I'm one of the cofounders of
VidCaster.com, we power the H&F video site. Can you send us a note at support
[at] vidcaster [dot] com about the issue you experienced?

------
mgrouchy
So weird, was just listening to his Mixergy interview this morning(I will say
it again, Andrew Warner is killing it with Mixergy, its such an awesome
project/resource/business).

Sadly can't watch this one because it won't load. I assume its currently
experiencing an irregular amount of traffic. Is it working for anyone else?

~~~
kfarr
Hey, I'm one of the crew with VidCaster.com, we power the H&F video site.
Could you send a quick email to support [at] vidcaster [dot] com about the
playback issue you experienced?

~~~
mgrouchy
Hey Thanks for checking it. It wasn't a playback issue, the site just wouldn't
load at all at the time I tried.

~~~
kfarr
Sweet thanks for that data point. We're migrating to a distributed set of web
instances (working on that this evening in fact) which will significantly
improve capacity.

------
satyajit
I was there at this meetup, and having known H&F over past 2+ years, this was
one of their best events. Lookin fwd to many more. H&F FTW!

------
alexhektor
Nice Logo there H&F.tv, YC but with an H. reminds me of StartupDigest
"copying" TC's color theme :) both SD and H&F are great things, though.

~~~
iamelgringo
I know. We're getting a new logo made STAT.

We've been using that logo at Hackers and Founders meetups for the last 3
years, since we're the HN meetup in Silicon Valley:
<http://www.hackersandfounders.com>. I actually ran it passed pg a few years
ago, and he didn't complain.

But, now that we're pushing 3,000 members, we really need to change the logo.
We really aren't affiliated with YC in any way. And, newcomers are starting to
get confused, which is bad.

------
alain94040
If you missed Naval this time, he'll be at the Founder Conference on May 3rd
in Mountain View (with a bunch of other great guests).
<http://thefounderconference.com>

------
rchauhan
My first H&F event and it was really insightful. Thanks Jonathan

